# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Wanderlei Silva Training (vid)

## Panzerfaust

Wanderlei is training very hard to KO Rampage once again on Oct 31st

Pride 28 "High Octane"

from Brasilian site www.fightzone.com

http://www.fightzone.tv/videos/teino_wand_320x260.wmv

----------


## BigRandy

cool vid bro. silva looks like hes in good shape

----------


## CarvedFromStone

I like silva dont get me, but i dont get what the big deal is with him. I saw vitor belfor hand him the most brutal knock out ive seen in my whole life. Hes a great fighter dont get me wrong, but i think hes overrated.

----------


## KAEW44

> I like silva dont get me, but i dont get what the big deal is with him. I saw vitor belfor hand him the most brutal knock out ive seen in my whole life. Hes a great fighter dont get me wrong, but i think hes overrated.


Vitor was a long time ago...and it wasnt something vitor could repeat ever again, Vanderlei has changed, he is the most powerful striker at the 205lb division without a doubt, he is on th etop there with Randy Couture, and Silva's grappling is very good too, he just doesnt get many chances to display it because he finishes most fighters on the feet. I dont think he's overrated, he has never lost ever since he joined Pride......eventhough many fighters he faught werent top-notch...he still is very obviously the best in the division by a long way, the only 2 fighters that have a chance of beating him are Quinton Jackson and Randy Couture. I think jackson was done wrong the first time because he had to fight a the tougher Chuck Lidell first before fighting Vanderlei, this time Jackson will do a better job, i dont know if he could win but he will definetly do much better.

----------


## CarvedFromStone

> Vitor was a long time ago...and it wasnt something vitor could repeat ever again, Vanderlei has changed, he is the most powerful striker at the 205lb division without a doubt, he is on th etop there with Randy Couture, and Silva's grappling is very good too, he just doesnt get many chances to display it because he finishes most fighters on the feet. I dont think he's overrated, he has never lost ever since he joined Pride......eventhough many fighters he faught werent top-notch...he still is very obviously the best in the division by a long way, the only 2 fighters that have a chance of beating him are Quinton Jackson and Randy Couture. I think jackson was done wrong the first time because he had to fight a the tougher Chuck Lidell first before fighting Vanderlei, this time Jackson will do a better job, i dont know if he could win but he will definetly do much better.


I agree that silvia's striking is unmatchable, he has great striking speed, i think his ground work is whats lacking. He is a great fighter but i think he is overrated.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> I agree that silvia's striking is unmatchable, he has great striking speed, i think his ground work is whats lacking. He is a great fighter but i think he is overrated.



LMAO!


How many asses do you have to kick to be overrated? Vitor who? Oh that guy that has no heart..this is 2004 you might want to step out of 1998 for awhile, Silva would kill Vitor.

----------


## yannick32

Amazing this guy is great. Wandy is gonna kick ass but still i also like Quinton Jackson. This rematch should be a great fight.

Pertty sure that Jackson has learn a lot from is lost to Wandy

----------


## CarvedFromStone

> LMAO!
> 
> 
> How many asses do you have to kick to be overrated? Vitor who? Oh that guy that has no heart..this is 2004 you might want to step out of 1998 for awhile, Silva would kill Vitor.


LMAO 

vitor who? vitor belfor the guy who knocked the **** outa silva, i dont care if it was 5 years ago, that was the worts knockout i have ever seen. Silva wouldn't kill vitor bro, im sorry i dont know who you have been watching In Vitors prime he would and did kill Silva thats all im talking about. Silva is a great fighter, but i dont think he is what everyone makes him out to be, i guess well see.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> LMAO 
> 
> i dont care if it was 5 years ago, that was the worts knockout i have ever seen.



Not seen to many KO's huh?

----------


## mike2112

how can Silva's ground game be lacking with a black belt in BJJ ?

----------


## MsHeadBanger

I thought Silva was still a purple belt in BJJ? Anyhow, I like Quentin. I've met him a couple of times and have fought on the same card as him. He's also a local boy from Memphis, Tn. With that being said, I don't think there is any way for him to beat Siva unless he gets a lucky slam. Ala, Arona. But I don't think Silva will be trying to triangle him. Silva leaves himself open for alot of shots, and gets dropped occasionally, just to get right back up. He has good standup, and is VERY aggressive. His grappling, atleast position wise, is pretty good. (See Silva/Sak II) There are three things in Pride rules that make him unstoppable. 1. He has the devastating GnP/soccer kicks to downed opponents. 2. His aggression and toughness. 3. His pychological advantage. I don't think there is anyone who has faced Silva that wasn't intimidated. If they lie, and say they weren't, you can rewatch tape and see it in their face.

----------


## Spoon

> LMAO 
> 
> vitor who? vitor belfor the guy who knocked the **** outa silva, i dont care if it was 5 years ago, that was the worts knockout i have ever seen. Silva wouldn't kill vitor bro, im sorry i dont know who you have been watching In Vitors prime he would and did kill Silva thats all im talking about. Silva is a great fighter, but i dont think he is what everyone makes him out to be, i guess well see.



dont say that bro unless you want to ruin it for him. he worships silva.

----------


## KAEW44

> I thought Silva was still a purple belt in BJJ? Anyhow, I like Quentin. I've met him a couple of times and have fought on the same card as him. He's also a local boy from Memphis, Tn. With that being said, I don't think there is any way for him to beat Siva unless he gets a lucky slam. Ala, Arona. But I don't think Silva will be trying to triangle him. Silva leaves himself open for alot of shots, and gets dropped occasionally, just to get right back up. He has good standup, and is VERY aggressive. His grappling, atleast position wise, is pretty good. (See Silva/Sak II) There are three things in Pride rules that make him unstoppable. 1. He has the devastating GnP/soccer kicks to downed opponents. 2. His aggression and toughness. 3. His pychological advantage. I don't think there is anyone who has faced Silva that wasn't intimidated. If they lie, and say they weren't, you can rewatch tape and see it in their face.



I agree with you about silva's grappling, its very very good , the reason some people under-estimate his grappling is because he hardly ever needs to use it!! In SIlva vs Saku 2 i was surprized that silva was actually using knees while saku was in his gaurd!!! yes it was supposed to be a ground and pound position for saku but he was actually in trouble and had to back off because silva was striking really hard from the bottom.
I think Jackson will be a tougher opponent this time around because he wont have to fight chuck lidell first on the same night like in the GP! But still he cant over power silva.
I dont think anyone can beat silva in his weight division but if accidents were to happen the only 2 that have a chance are Rampage Jackson and maybe Dan Henderson on a good day...i dotn know about Arona he's good but he never finished an opponent in pride!! 

As for silva's BJJ belt....the story is he got a black belt recently and he's wearing it, but there was a big protest from Helio Gracie because he didnt think Silva had achieved enough in BJJ or trained long enough specifically in BJJ! The theory was that u cant give an NHB fighter a black belt in BJJ when he hasnt dedicated himself to BJJ solely, so his black belt isnt gracie approved...

----------


## Panzerfaust

> As for silva's BJJ belt....the story is he got a black belt recently and he's wearing it, but there was a big protest from Helio Gracie because he didnt think Silva had achieved enough in BJJ or trained long enough specifically in BJJ! The theory was that u cant give an NHB fighter a black belt in BJJ when he hasnt dedicated himself to BJJ solely, so his black belt isnt gracie approved...


Actually it is Carlos Gracie Jr. approved as he is the president of the confederation and promoted Silva in Rio de Janiero!

Helio basically said that but has since changed his mind from the accounts i have heard. Helio has no control over the confederation.

----------


## billy_ba

who cares what his belt is, you can train all day long with a gi on but it dont mean $hit as far as vale tudo goes, just look at saku(hybrid wrestler). Even if wandy was a white belt I wouldnt care less. 
But overall the guy is a monster, none of the gracies will fight him and he has stomped sakuraba into the ground many times. Hell, he lets people punch him in the face on purpose because he can take it just to psych them out. Overall, I think that wandy and randy are the 2 toughest pound for pound fighters in the world and I think that randy would win in the cage and wandy would win in the ring. People start saying that one guy beat the other way back when and blah blah blah but the fact is that these guys fight top notch fighters at least 3-4 times a year so they are bound to lose sometime, and just cause they have one loss dosent mean that they arent the best fighter ever. Hell, look at some of those k-1 fighters records, they lose tons of fights in their careers.

----------


## Xavier_4446

I love Vitor but I belive that if Vitor met Wandy right now. Vitor would look a little worse than Rampage.

----------

